# 3DPrintBoardPro > Free Self Promotion >  The3DPrinter.com

## 3DSavvy

3DPrintLink.com
ScanningBooth.com
3DScanr.com
The3DPrinter.com
3DArchitectural.com
3Printer.com
3-Printer.com
Consumer3DPrinting.com
Metal3DPrinter.com
3DConsumerElectronics.com
CheapFilament.com
3DVertical.com
3DMedical.co.uk
Jewelry3DPrinter.com
Retal3DPrinting.com


Here are 15 of the 600 3D Printing Domains I own.  I am currently actively seeking buyers for some of my domain names.  I am prepared to wait 10 years to sell so reasonable offers only, please.

----------


## American 3D Printing

Did you check to see if any of those were either trademarked or had a trademark pending? When I started my company I discovered american3dprinting.com had a cybersquatter who wanted WAY too much to sell me the domain. So I registered american3dprinting.net and applied for a US trademark. It was a long (~6 month) process, but now I have the trademark and that domain the squatter owns is useless to anyone else.

----------


## 3DSavvy

Mr. Zepp,

I started registering domain names three years ago to use to sell as a way of funding the startup of a 3D Printing business.  I am not a squatter.  Are you suggesting that I have to apply for trademark status to protect my properties from someone like you who, with an idea that goes after the fact of a domain property being taken, files for a trademark as a way of making useless and worthless a property otherwise taken?  

I have spent an enormous amount of time researching and studying to find and register these domains to then have some one come along to steal them from me.  I can guarantee that there were and are no trademarks associated with my domains, but I think you already know that.

I have a sneaking suspicion that you are one of the many that think that speculating with domain name properties is not legitimate.

Robert McLean

----------


## 3DSavvy

You're not thinking of trademarking any of the domains that I own that I have posted here, are you Mr. Zepp?

----------


## 3DSavvy

@ Jeff Zepp,  perhaps you should read the information given on this site:  http://hallofshame.com/

You will perhaps think twice when characterizing someone as a cybersquatter.

Robert McLean

----------


## 3DSavvy

I had a conversation with the owner of American3DPrinting.com and apparently Mr. Zepp, wanted the owner simply to sign the name over to him for nothing, as a favor.  The owner of American3DPrinting.com say that Mr. Zepp used the rationale that because the owner of American3DPrinting.com wasn't using the domain that simply signing it over for nothing more that the cost of transferring the domain would be something the owner should do, stating also that he, Mr. Zepp was a small guy with not very much money, etc...

The owner of American3DPrinting.com protested at the request to basically give the domain over.  The owner of American3DPrinting.com said that he would sell the domain for a reasonably amount but that he would not give it away.

In the post above where Mr. Zepp states that the price asked for American3DPrinting.com was far too high.  In reality the price he wanted to pay, which was "nothing" is the real truth, making Mr. Zepp's story suspect in the least.

I will warn you only once Mr. Zepp.  Do not get busy trademarking the domains that I own.  You will not find me a passive victim, I can assure you.

----------


## American 3D Printing

Hi 3DSavvy

Calm down. Let me explain a few things that you don't seem to be aware of:

(1) By definition a cybersquatter is someone who registers a domain name for the express purpose of wanting to sell it to someone else for a profit, and has no intention of using it themselves. Someone who owns a ketchup and BBQ sauce distribution business obviously does not intend to start a 3D Printing business.

(2) I spoke with the owner of american3dprinting.com on the phone, and have numerous email correspondences with him. The record shows that I offered him *double* what he paid for registration. For him to represent otherwise is a bald-faced lie. That's a handsome return in most any investment. I wish I could get that from my bank. Instead he wanted *more than 38 times* what he paid for it. If you don't believe me I can forward you the emails.

I have no intention whatsoever of registering the names you have with the US Patent and Trademark office. I have my business up and running and have no interest in any other names. My original post to you was simply to ask if you had checked to see if the names you had registered were already trademarked. That is simply due diligence on your part, as friendly advice from me to you based on my own experience.

----------


## MysteryAlabaster

> I will warn you only once Mr. Zepp.  Do not get busy trademarking the domains that I own.  You will not find me a passive victim, I can assure you.



Don't let me see you threatening someone again. It won't end well for you on this site.

He only asked you a simple question and offered an example by way of experience.

----------


## Maggie

I have personally dealt with a variety of domain issues over the years.  I believe this is a pretty complicated situation.  I don't think American 3D printing was at all directing anything negative towards you, 3dsavvy.  He was just bringing up his experience.  Is it wrong for him to trademark the .net version of the domain?  Absolutely not.  No more than the .com owner trademarking his domain name.  Now if American 3D Printing were to just go around randomly trademarking domains which he had no intention of ever turning into business's then yes that should not be permitted. 3DSavvy I think you may be over reacting to a simple post this guy has made.  He never claimed he's trying to trademark random 3d domains, just stated how he went about getting his trademark.  

As for offering only 2X registration fees for a domain, that's a bit cheap, but that's your own decision.  A price tag of $300-$400 or so would probably be a fair price to pay for the .com version of that domain for an end user like yourself.  By using the .net you risk losing a lot of type in traffic to the .com version.  I own several domains within several industries, and if someone offered me 2X reg fees I'd laugh.  Reg fees are paid annually.  The owner may have held the domain for 10 years meaning his investment is 10X reg fees.

----------

